# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  I need some urgent HELP, please.

## blanket

Hello All. 
If you are on a concrete slab and you decide to install a pre-made one-piece timber door frame with step at the entrance, can the step be fitted directly onto the concrete, or should it be set a bit higher (if so, how high)? 
Thank you kindly.

----------


## ringtail

I always tack a strip of damp proof to the bottom of the sill first then sit it on the slab - provided it has a vapour barrier of course.

----------


## blanket

Thanks Ringtail. I've had the job done, and you know the timber part with upturned nails that carpet layers use when installing carpet to the edging/skirting....well they didn't remove that; the timber strip and edge of the carpet are under the door step. This means that the step is 10mm higher than it should be.

----------


## Black Cat

I'd be having them back to do the job properly. You will have a nasty draft (along with spiders and goodness knows whatall) coming in through a gap that big.

----------


## ringtail

Agree

----------


## blanket

Thank you Black Cat and Ring Tail (again). 
They put silicone type stuff where the 10mm gap is along the outside of the door step. 
Would having such a large gap cause any other problems you can think of so I can argue the point. 
Thanks.

----------


## ringtail

Maybe some flexing of the sill. Got a picture ?

----------


## blanket

a pic for you.......

----------


## ringtail

Thats a bit wrong I reckon. I'd get them back.

----------


## goldie1

The carpet and gripper must have been finished up against something. Was there an old sill or a tiled threshole?
If so the new sill is sitting on top of it and there is no gap under the new sill 
If this is the case and the carpet is to remain just rip up the old gripper and refit the carpet up to the new sill with some new gripper
If the door is protected outside by a roof it doesn't matter if it has no flashing under the sill as long as the slab has a vapour barrier

----------


## blanket

Thanks ringtail and goldie1. 
Yes, there was an old tiled threshole.  It looks like they didn't remove it before installing the new timber sill. Pretty slack hey? 
Under normal conditions the extra 15mm height probably would not concern most, but we have someone here with a mobile disability.  You think they would have taken extra care given that (common sense)...

----------


## goldie1

[QUOTE Pretty slack hey?QUOTE]  
Yes and no. If it was discussed before hand very slack 
Most disputes in the building trade occur because the tradie does not know exactly what the client wants.

----------


## ringtail

> [QUOTE Pretty slack hey?QUOTE]  
> Yes and no. If it was discussed before hand very slack 
> Most disputes in the building trade occur because the tradie does not know exactly what the client wants.

  Surely you are not suggesting that there are communication issues in the building industry ? :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## goldie1

> Surely you are not suggesting that there are communication issues in the building industry ?

  I don't understand what you mean :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Excellent, So we are clear. Carry on. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ken-67

Just out of interest, from the picture it looks like they used a bit of casement sill, not door sill. Is that a requirement in Victoria? Or were there special interests that required the use of it? 
Casement sills are out of 75mm timber; door and French light sills are out of 38mm timber, So you would have had a lot less to step over.

----------


## blanket

Ken-67 
Sorry for this late response.  I measured the sill and the timber is about 40mm high. Could you please explain to me what a casement sill is normally used for? Thank you.

----------


## Ken-67

> Ken-67 
> Sorry for this late response.  I measured the sill and the timber is about 40mm high. Could you please explain to me what a casement sill is normally used for? Thank you.

  A casement sill is the sill used for window frames. 
Casement sill             Door/French light sill   Rebated door/ F.l. sill

----------


## blanket

Thanks Ken-67. 
That middle pic is similar to what was installed, but the right hand side didn't have that 'lip', but it was shaped like a wedge.

----------

